# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Doom

## Daemon

Funeral Hails! Господа и дамы! Имею большое желание обсудить такое музыкальное направдение как Doom, поскольку именно эта музыка представляется на мой взгляд самым оптимальным сопровождением ко всему что пишут на этом форуме. Читал отзывы на Кататонию, полностью разделяю, но кроме нее еще существует множество представителей этого стиля, достойных внимания. 
Чтобы проще завязать беседу, как примерную, но не обязательную основу для дискуссии, предлагаю следующий тезис: на мой взгляд, и это подтверждает множество людей, дум, при всей своей обреченности все же действует как лекарство. Потому что понимаешь, что тебя кто-то понимает (если музыка исполнителя близка), чувствуешь, что кому-то было хуже чем тебе (если произведение написано от души, искренне), потому что дум пораждает загробную апатию при которой нет ни сил, ни желания дотянуться до лезвия или петли, как будто ты уже умер и попал в ад, но там почему то холодно и нет никого, но при этом как-то спокойно... 
И второй животрепещущий вопрос: деградация Анафемы (Anathema) после третьего альбома никого не расстроила? Отличнейшая музыка была же... Правда, брошенное знамя подхватила Zafira, но и у них мало материала (или я чего-то не знаю (а это весьма вероятно так как информации о них найти не удалось. Может поделиться кто?))
Итак, покуда есть смерть, будут и похоронные марши...

----------


## Макс

На тему doom'a очень советую Tiamat, альбом Clouds. Альбом наполнен суицидальными намеками... раньше почему-то не замечал  :Smile:  Тексты чуточку странноватые, но понятные и неплохие. Ну и альбом Wildhoney слышать и слушать обязательно. Команда с самым качественным звуком из думеров.

----------


## blooddrakon

Вобще я больше предпочитаю Black и Death, но на мой взгляд ранние альбомы Theatre of tragedy были очень даже ничего, вполне качественный Doom gothic metall.

----------


## Макс

ТоТ ни капли не дум. Они готы чистой воды, слушай песни внимательно  :Smile:  ТоТ это ТоТ. И последние их альбомы стоит слушать потому что все равно это их творчество.

p.s. кстати у Лив Кристин терь своя группа, достаточно приятные произведения. Черезчур лиричные, местами на скандинавские легенды положено.

----------


## blooddrakon

Лив я слышал, очень даже понравилось, насчет ToT не совсем согласен. 
А можно на Tiamat ссылочку кинуть откуда скачать можно ?

----------


## Макс

Со ссылочками в наше время сложно. Поищи на http://mp3xa.net/
И ще Dark Tranquillity советую. Симфо-блэк. Просто лучшие. Такой зверской энергетики я ни у кого не слышал. Очень-очень качественный звук, практически без примесей электроники. Из них лучше начать с альбома Projector, 1999 год. Они до сих пор играют и выпускают, в 2007 альбом вышел, но снова скатились к жесткому блэку. Правда техника исполнения и музыка как всегда на 5 с плюсом.

----------


## Макс

Я смотрю тема музыки сразу нашла множество откликов  :Smile:  Я не сомневался. Главное чтобы в религиозные войны не вылилось, наподобие "ТоТ готы или думеры"  :Smile:

----------


## blooddrakon

Кстате еще немножечко о блэке. Последне из нового что слышал это Before the Dawn мелодик блэк, крайне рекомендую альбом My Darkness.

----------


## fucka rolla

из дума мне больше всего понравились немци alastis альбом 97-го года.
блек ток бурзум нравится. но метал ваще не люблю........ни как...из металла нравится pantera........и всё.......
и ваще, по моему, гранж не менее депрессивен, чем дум и блек. да и самоубийств у гранж групп не меньше было.....
у одних тока  the smashing pumpkins уж несчесть скока составов сменилось, передохли все........но кому чего.......кому готика, кому дуум, кому гранж.........по мне дык ALICE IN CHAINS И КНЕШНА NIRVANA БЛАГОДАТЬ....главно чтоб до фанатизма не доходило......а то знакомый у мя есть, дык он на стенах пишет *сатана!!! забери меня!!!*,
и надписи типа *курт жив* тож ребячество.......

----------


## Макс

Насчет аластиса согласен, а нирвану ты тут не в тему приплёл, это тебе в раздел "что слушаем, смотрим, читаем"

----------


## fucka rolla

дык я уж там был.........там тоже дуум да блек  =)

----------


## Blackwinged

Hail! В основном предпочитаю funeral и death-doom, "true" doom не очень жалую, за исключением sludge, drone и кое-чего из стоунер-дума... 
Be Doomed! Fuck Nu-Metal!

Кстати, если уж мы заговорили о суициде среди металлистов, то не лишним будет припомнить самоубийство культового Nazi Fucked Up Mad-Max'а, фронтмена Worship.

Если кого-то интересует какой-нибудь релиз, могу в будущем залить...

N.P: Loss - Cut-up, depressed and alone

----------


## Daemon

О, пошла тема наконец то!!! фьюнерал реально рулит!!! что из дум дэта слушаешь? что подразумеваешь под тру думом? если можно пару примеров из стонера, сладжа и дрон дума, я в этих понятиях путаюсь.
Воршип рулит. тока у меня его пара песен на сплитах с моурнфул конгрегейшн и стабат маттер. А инфы вообще нет. Если не сложно расскажи немного о группе и главное, что там у них с мэд максом....

----------


## Blackwinged

*Daemon*



> что из дум дэта слушаешь?


 Все, от MDB, Anathema, Katatonia, Saturnus до Loss, Mourning Beloveth, Ataraxie и т.д...



> что подразумеваешь под тру думом?


 Тот самый Traditional Doom. Правда, я терпеть не могу кастратский вокал в многих группах, играющих традициональный дум.



> если можно пару примеров из стонера, сладжа и дрон дума, я в этих понятиях путаюсь.


 Стонер и сладж - Cathedral, Electric Wizard, Goatsnake, Isis ; дрон - Earth, Sunn O))), Boris, Nadja, Khanate.



> Воршип рулит. тока у меня его пара песен на сплитах с моурнфул конгрегейшн и стабат маттер.


 Со Стабат Маттер у них(вернее уже его, Doommonger'а) славный сплит получился, очень болезненная музыка. Полноформатник могу выложит в будущем, если интересует.
Инфы очень мало, но я видел пару неплохих статей и рецензии на эти сплиты и альбом. Скину попозже.

----------


## Daemon

Полноформатник выкладывай.
Насчет традиционного, если я тебя правильно понял это - сэйнт витус и кэндлмасс. Если так, то традиционный дум и правда отстой.
Разницу между сладжэм и стоунером не уловил, если как пример ты одни и те же группы приводишь...
Интересно твое мнение об отечественном фьюнерале. Коматозников незабвенных имею ввиду. Я лично когда дэмку их слышал когда они еще сабхьюман абстрактом звались, был поражен до глубины души что такое бывает и у нас, хэвэнс блид например рулит безмерно, в лучших трдициях мирового фьюнерала. С нетерпением ждал выхода студийника (хотя подозревал что смена названия не может не оставить следа в творчестве) и был разочарован. Я конешн понимаю, что по правилам думстера между ударами рабочего можно до холодильника за пивком сгонять и что тэмп положен не выше тридцатки. но чуваки явно перегнули. Они настолько неестесственно и грубо тормозят, что мелодия с трудом прослушивается. Мою любимую песню испоганили опять же... Жаль. Короче решили что чем медленнее тем лучше и ошиблись. Темп на дэмке сабхьюман был в самый раз. Что думаешь?
А насчет войд оф сайлэнс что скажешь? чуваки как суицидал фьюнерал позиционируются. По-моему отличный музон. Колорита добавляют частые вкрапления дарк эмбиента... А вцелом к какому стилю они ближе? Не фьюнерал точно. Думалось что что-то типа стонера или сладжа... похоже тоже нет.

----------


## Blackwinged

"Насчет традиционного, если я тебя правильно понял это - сэйнт витус и кэндлмасс. Если так, то традиционный дум и правда отстой."
Он самый. Правда, отстой, это уж слишком грубо, Candlemass я, например, уважаю. Их дебютный альбом 89-го это действительно великая вещь в думе.  
"Разницу между сладжэм и стоунером не уловил, если как пример ты одни и те же группы приводишь..."
Разница между сладжем и стоунером очень размытая, но если хочешь подробнее, вот тебе материал из Вики, по моему, статья более-менее приличная.

С отечественным думом мало знаком, но он, похоже имеет будущее.
Слышал Comatose Vigil, понравилась их EP-шка, сильная вещь, а вот полноформатник получился довольно нудный...
Хэвэнс Блид не слышал, но постараюсь найти... Кстати, если кто и соблюдает то самое правило похоронного дума, так это товарищи из Intaglio. Скучнейший фунерал, который я слышал, и это, к сожалению, первый российский погребальный альбом... слабая работа. Как выразился один из рецензистов, "это замедленный Thergoton", правда это далеко не все "достоинства" альбома...
И раз уж мы заговорили о русском погребальном думе - хочу порекомендовать тебе альбом проекта "Во Скорбях", это слявянский фолк-фунерал дум, очень интересная и оригинальная работа, печальная и красивая...
"Мы решили создать славянский вариант funeral doom, основанный на народной дохристианской погребальной традиции и обрядности. В качестве текстов песен были использованы погребальные плачи и причитания, очень полно сохранившие языческие представления славян о смерти, загробном мире и взаимоотношениях живых и мёртвых. Музыкальная составляющая проекта - это сочетание народной мелодики и тяжёлого депрессивного металлического звучания. За год был записан альбом, состоящий из пяти весьма протяжённых композиций. Четыре из них объединены общей идеей и рассказывают одну историю о смерти главы семьи - отца, о сиротстве и одиночестве. Пятая вещь - своего рода эксперимент, где сочетается реальное погребальное пение жительницы села Подсереднее (плач об умершем ребёнке) и холодное электронное звучание."
Найти в сети этот альбом труда не составит... впрочем, и в магазине тоже.

Насчет Void of Silence... слышал их альбом "Criteria ov 666"... в целом неплохо, хотя у них явный перебор с клавишными... Это явно не фунерал, хотя вещь довольно мрачная, чувствуется даже влияние блэка... 

А что ты скажешь о блэк-думе? Я имею ввиду такие группы, как Nortt и Elysian Blaze... Pure Depressive Black Funeral Doom Metal... чистая квинтессенция мрака, боли, отчаяния.  Советую ознакомится, если ты не все еще не сделал этого. То, что доктор прописал!

----------


## Blackwinged

Инфа про  Stoner и Sludge.

----------


## 208

Очень нравится русский Autumn. Да с нее и начал слушать дум. Хотя предпочтение, все же, дум-дэту, вроде MDB. Paradise Lost никак не вкатил, Crematory только ранние альбомы могу вытерпеть. Tiamat - отличная группа, ее, пожалуй и включу.

Blackwinged, блэк-дум - это, в смысле, дарк?  :Smile:  Очень нравится Agalloch, альбом "The Mantle" 2002-го, кажется, года. Рекомендую. Такой возвышенной грусти редко где встречал.

----------


## Blackwinged

Autumn пожалуй лучшие на отечественной думовой сцене. Кстати, это и есть death-doom, пусть и с чистым вокалом. Традиционный дум в России не играют...



> блэк-дум - это, в смысле, дарк?


 Нет, не совсем. Dark Metal это смесь из блэка, дета, иногда и дума. Вообщем, медленная мрачная музыка. 
Black Doom это смесь дет-дума с блэком, последний выражен обычно в вокале, риффы, конечно же, думовые.
Кстати, если нравится Agalloch, послушай Empyrium.

----------


## 208

Хм...  Я всегда считал дэт-думом музыку, где дум чередуется с дэтом. Медленные думовые части со скоростным дэтовым молотиловом.  :Smile:  Orphanage как тебе? А просто медленный дэт (пусть и блэк/дэт) - это, как бы, отдельно от дума. Хотя хэ его зэ.

И насчет дарк не особо согласен. По-моему, дум и блэк там как раз в равных пропорциях  :Wink:  А дэт вообще не отсюда. Но, разумеется, зависит от конкретной группы. По мне, так Agathodaimon, Agalloch, Ajjatara (а чего это они все на "А"...), Summoning - дарк.

Empyrium, конечно же, слушал. И намного раньше Agalloch.  :Smile: 

Сейчас, кстати, взял послушать Mournful Congregation. Нутром чую, что до такой музыки еще не дорос, что-то в ней чувствуется _такое_...

----------


## Blackwinged

Нет, death-doom, это весь дум так называемой второй волны. А если хочешь узнать, что такое настоящий дум метал без примеси дета, послушай Candlemass. Если хочешь побольше узнать о традиционном думе - посети этот сайт - doom-sludge.com

Я Дарком никогда особо не интересовался, из дарк-думовых знаком только с Deinonychus и Dolorian. Что же касается дарк-метала, это понятие очень размытое, и, думаю, в нем могут присутствовать элементы из самых разных направлений метала, дум в дарке не всегда может быть.
А Summoning к дарку вообще никакого отношения не имеет, это Epic Black, и ничего даркового на мой взгляд, там нет совершенно. Мрачная и атмосферная музыка.

О, Mournful Congregation меня очень прет. Тоже не очень давно их нашел, но для меня их сборник стал настоящей находкой за последнее время. Если еще не слышал его - рекомендую.

----------


## 208

Ладно, снимаю шляпу, думом-то стал интересоваться совсем недавно, в основном дэт, треш, прогрессив...  :Smile: 

Кстати о прогрессиве... Есть замечательная группа Abstrakt Algebra, очень интересный прогрессив-дум. Советую, если еще не слушал.

А насчет MC... Сборник? Это, я так понял, "The Dawning Of Mournful Hymns"? У меня именно он.

----------


## NoNaMe

http://www.mp3real.ru/mp3/tiamat/

Здесь много альбомов Tiamat'a и бесплатно!

----------


## Wolf

несовсем дум метал, но мне понравился альбом Noir  гр Callisto. играют  progressive sludge metal. неплохая группа.

----------


## Blackwinged

> А насчет MC... Сборник? Это, я так понял, "The Dawning Of Mournful Hymns"? У меня именно он.


 Он самый. Полноформатник нужен?



> играют progressive sludge


 Сладжкор относится к думовой музыке.

----------


## 208

> Он самый. Полноформатник нужен?


 Кхм. Ну у меня он двойной.

Счас играет Sleeping Gods - "Meridian" (New Sensation, 2000). Неплохо, надо будет по-хорошему заценить группу, а не урывками, как у меня это часто бывает... :-)

----------


## Blackwinged

> Кхм. Ну у меня он двойной.


 Угу, сборник двойной... Но они выпускали альбом, а на сборнике только демки, EP и трек со сплита с Stabat Mater.

----------


## 208

> Кхм. Ну у меня он двойной.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Угу, сборник двойной... Но они выпускали альбом, а на сборнике только демки, EP и трек со сплита с Stabat Mater.


 Кхм. Ясно. В любом случае, тянуть мне не на что, да и нечем  :Smile:  Думаю, мой IP говорит сам за себя.

Слушал Екклесиаст?

----------


## Wolf

посоветуйте чтонить хорошее что можно послушать из дума

----------


## fucka rolla

эт кароче те нада к модеру обращаться....большой специалист он )
он мне електрик визард насоветовал....но у мя не безлимит по этому проблематично...отдал другу ссылку , жду когда скачает...по превьюшнику вроде охерительно...
сам та аластис слушал...
слышал, че такое фьюнерал дуум....но фьюнерал-не то, с чего стоит начинать дуумом увлекаться (по моему)...
ты вон лучше тиаматом загоняйся пока.....

----------


## Павел

> посоветуйте чтонить хорошее что можно послушать из дума


 Разумеется, уже упоминавшийся Tiamat, лучшие альбомы Clouds и Wildhoney, а также почему то не удостоившийся здесь вниманием очень депрессивный My Dying Bride, лучший альбом называется, по-моему, по названию самой сильной их песни Crown of Sympathy.

----------


## Blackwinged

> посоветуйте чтонить хорошее что можно послушать из дума


 Слушай пока My Dying Bride, Anathema, Paradise Lost. Ознакомься также и с Candlemass, но это уже Traditional Doom. Еще из дет-дума могу порекомендовать Winter, diSEMBOWELMENT, но у них "соплей" нет, монолитная музыка, как и подобает жанру. Вообщем, зависит от того, что ты ищешь. 
Из Funeral Doom, наиболее почитаемого мной, могу посоветовать Skepticism, Shape of Despair, Worship, Nortt, Esoteric. 
Все перечисленное и не только, могу залить, если будут желающие.

----------


## Wolf

пока tiamat слушаю, но сдается это всеже блэк метал

----------


## Blackwinged

Tiamat никогда не играли блек! Да и дум, впрочем, тоже они почти не играли...
Первые альбомы у них - это чистый death metal, потом они перешли на death-doom, довольно-таки психоделичный, а потом вообще опопсели и стали играть какой-то атмосферный рок...

----------


## NightKnight

Обожаю дум...
Первой услышаной и по сей день одной из наиболее любимых  дум-команд для меня является Swallow the Sun. Альбом Норе - просто шедевр. Ну и парадайзы (Paradise Lost) , Анафема, Solitude Aeturnus...
Katatonia не очень люблю..
Из российских групп люблю Autumn, Откровения дождя, Янтарные слёзы...

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

скажу что ТоТ это не дум))) ну у них музыка слишком быстрая, из дума слушаю Funeral, Draconian, Sins of Thy Beloved,Autumnal, Autumn Tears, Saturnus, кстати очень хороший итальянский death-doom Void of Silence.
Был на дум фестивали в План Б, так услышал Comatose Vigil ( funeral doom ) концерт классный был, к тому же в конце выступили сатурнус

----------


## Distorted

Hvis
Сам посещал тот концерт, Коматозы и тем более Сатурнус впечатлили.

А из фюнерала, по моему мнению, лучшие - это Monolithe, Until Death Overtakes Me, у них весьма атмосферно.
Кстати, кто то заикнулся что Dark Tranquillity - то дум или блэк. Чтож, это самое абсурдное мнение что я слышал. Это же чистой воды атмосферный мелодик дэт, а мелкие элементы дума и блэка были на очень раннем их творчестве.

----------


## NightKnight

http://doom-metal.nnm.ru/

Тут можно скачать оч много дума. Разного, от старенького традиционного до дум-дэза нашего времени. Это для тех, кто еще не знает.

----------


## :cranky:

Хотя металлическая музыка мне перестала нравится, но до сих пор могу послушать Dolorian (мне правда больше по душе 2 последних, не совсем уже думовых альбома, это Dolorian и Voidwards), Esoteric, да кое-что из Кататонии и Evoken.

----------


## Vomited Anal Tract

дум, если только foneral doom

----------


## Frozen and Broken

рекомендую тем кто не слушал послушать группу Nortt

----------


## Blackwinged

Кстати, раз уж зашла речь о великом и ужасном. У Nortt в этом декабре выходит (или уже вышел) новый альбом - Galgenfrist.
Третью композицию с альбома можно скачать с сайта лейбла.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

рекомендую sunn o))), earth и shape of despair

----------


## Frozen and Broken

Наверника все слышали росссийскую грппу Autumn.Многие наверно скажут ничего особенного.Но именно эта группа повлияла на меня.Ценю их творчество за тексты,русско-язычную лирику ну и конечно же за красивую музыку с нотками отчужденности и отчаяния.Жаль что они расспались(((

----------


## Frozen and Broken

Pantheist неплохая группа.Особенно понравилась песня 1000 лет одиночества

----------


## Lelarna

_Советую Abyssphere. Melodic Doom Metal, питерцы.
http://www.realmusic.ru/abyssphere_

----------


## Cynic

Большинство дума меня не "грузит", кроме отдельных Funeral и Drone  doom проектов.

----------


## Selbstmord

Lethian dreams отличный депрессивный дум

----------


## vain

sunn o))) хорошая группа.музыка порой гипнотизирующая.у Кататонии альбом "Dance of December Souls" шикарный,это действительно депрессивная музыка

----------


## Troumn

Внезапно воскрешаю тему. Новый альбом датчан *saturnus* ничуть не разочаровал, но и безумного восторга тоже не вызвал. Может так вкус сменился, последний раз 2-1,5 года назад их слушал.
Можно сказать, что этот релиз прямое продолжение предыдущего, но "veronika decides to die" как ни крути и атмосферней, и интересней, и разнообразней. Но всё равно зачёт.

----------

